# Best Restaurants???



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what would be the best restaurant? Best value, best food, best atmosphere, or even have a hookah bar? My wife say, "sorta like the movie, Sex In The City". Thank you and any info would be helpful.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

depends on what type of cuisine you're looking for


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

abu said:


> Does anyone know what would be the best restaurant? Best value, best food, best atmosphere, or even have a hookah bar? My wife say, "sorta like the movie, Sex In The City". Thank you and any info would be helpful.


Emirates Palace Abu Dhabi is sorta like the movie Sex in the City. Have fun!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Nineteen at The Montgomerie Address. Food is excellent. It's actually very reasonably priced, has a very nice outdoor terrace and if you have a Time Out City Card you can get 15% discount. And Eau Zone at The One and Only Royal Mirage.


----------



## ammar456 (Dec 10, 2011)

If you wanna try traditional, check out Marhabani on Jumeira Beach Road (somewhere between Jumeira 3 and Umm Suqeim 1), get a Meat or Chicken Mandi. Heavy stuff but goooood..


----------



## blondieo1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Try the Indian restaurant Ushna in souk madinat... Food is to die for and the decor is sex and the city esque!


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

ammar456 said:


> If you wanna try traditional, check out Marhabani on Jumeira Beach Road (somewhere between Jumeira 3 and Umm Suqeim 1), get a Meat or Chicken Mandi. Heavy stuff but goooood..


I enjoy traditional food....heavy IS good!...lol...Thank you for your help, I'll put it on the list of restaurants to check out.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Emirates Palace Abu Dhabi is sorta like the movie Sex in the City. Have fun!


What type of cuisine do they serve? Thank you for the help.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ammar456 said:


> If you wanna try traditional, check out Marhabani on Jumeira Beach Road (somewhere between Jumeira 3 and Umm Suqeim 1), get a Meat or Chicken Mandi. Heavy stuff but goooood..


If you want to try Mandi, best going to Al Tawasol in Deira.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> If you want to try Mandi, best going to Al Tawasol in Deira.


Thank you...my wife and I are open to try most foods and I'm adding that restaurant to the list to go to. Thank you again.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

blondieo1 said:


> Try the Indian restaurant Ushna in souk madinat... Food is to die for and the decor is sex and the city esque!


Then that's where we'll be going...my wife and I absolutely love Indian food and eat it quite regularly. She is from the U.K. and introduced it me several years ago and I can't stop eating it...lol....Thank you for your help.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Try Nineteen at The Montgomerie Address. Food is excellent. It's actually very reasonably priced, has a very nice outdoor terrace and if you have a Time Out City Card you can get 15% discount. And Eau Zone at The One and Only Royal Mirage.


What is needed to get a Time Out City Card? I appears that the choices are endless as my wife and I love to eat different foods. More restaurant to add to the list to check out..Thank you for your help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Go to the Time Out Dubai website and you can apply on line. There are so many places to try here, the list is almost endless....


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I absolutely love both Medzo and Thai Chi at Wafi.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

Jinx said:


> I absolutely love both Medzo and Thai Chi at Wafi.


Thank you...What type of foods do Medzo offer? We're both game for just about any type.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Medzo is Italian.. actually I love Wafi altogether. On Fridays they do a "buffet" brunch.. you pay like 300dhs and you can eat at all the restaurants.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You can try Arz Lebanon for arabic food... there's on branch on Jumeirah Beach Road, 200 meters after Beach Park... You can try Automatic at the JBR or in Beach Center for Arabic food...

For Yemani Food (like Mandi or Madhbi) you can try Marhabani (as mentioned above) or there's one good restaurant at the Beach Center (I recommend it) and try to meat cooked under ground!

There's one Moroccan restaurant on the other side of Jumeirah Beach Road in front of Al Marhabani, they have nice traditional food... it's called Mawlay or Mulay...

for Iranian food... you can try Danial's restaurant at Mazaya center, SZR.

You need to know more just ask  I like to try all kinds of food


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Vintage at Wafi  I LOVE CHEESE

not very sex and the city-esque though.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Vintage at Wafi  I LOVE CHEESE
> 
> not very sex and the city-esque though.


Neither are most of the ones listed on here . I agree Vintage does a damn fine fondue.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Thiptara at The Palace Hotel - gorgeous Thai food, great service and IMO a nice venue for a romantic dinner  

Traiteur at the Park Hyatt - French food, good wine list, outdoor seating overlooking the creek. Their Friday brunch is really good too. 

Get yourself a Fine Dining Entertainer as well as your Time Out card and you (almost) never need pay full price for a meal again! The 2012 books are available online, in bookshops or larger supermarkets.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> You can try Arz Lebanon for arabic food... there's on branch on Jumeirah Beach Road, 200 meters after Beach Park... You can try Automatic at the JBR or in Beach Center for Arabic food...
> 
> For Yemani Food (like Mandi or Madhbi) you can try Marhabani (as mentioned above) or there's one good restaurant at the Beach Center (I recommend it) and try to meat cooked under ground!
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing...and exactly what my wife and I are looking for. We want the experience of trying all sorts of foods and they all sound great. Thank you for your help. I'll probably be asking for other restaurants advice if that's okay.


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

Great Indian food at Gazebo on Mankhool Road in Bur Dubai!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Loukoum said:


> Great Indian food at Gazebo on Mankhool Road in Bur Dubai!


I love the food from Gazebo, but unfortunately, they closed the branch near Jebel Ali.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You're welcome! You can ask whatever 



abu said:


> That sounds amazing...and exactly what my wife and I are looking for. We want the experience of trying all sorts of foods and they all sound great. Thank you for your help. I'll probably be asking for other restaurants advice if that's okay.


----------

